# walking on a 45deg roof ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk how to calculate the pitch of my roof . but it looks to be at a 45deg angle.
new'ish asphalt shingles. 

can a regular, determined, DIYer walk on this without a harness ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture will be helpful.

You should not be walking on a roof un-harnessed in just about every application.

At the end of the day, it is not worth the potential fall hazard.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_12769_determine-pitch-roof.html

Not a great plan to be walking on that roof if it's a 12 -12 pitch.
We use what's called ladder hooks, or roof jacks depending on how big a job it is when working on a roof that steep.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=139426i9n&sigi=11nhuu6em&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=137q6g07t&sigi=11jef5opj&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Walk a 10/12 - 12/12 roof?
Yes, it can be done.
However, one "Oops" - you're gone!

You and the ground will have a very, serious, "Meeting"!
(It wouldn't be for "coffee and donuts"!)

Follow the advice of the previous, "posters" -
If you don't have extensive, experience - "playing" around on roofs.
You probably, should not do it!!

rossfingal

Just to add, to what "joecaption" says - in regard to using "roof-hooks" -
you better know how to set them and; use decent lumber!
To add, to what "Windows on Wash" says - if you are going to use a "harness" -
(I would!!)
Anchor it down! - correctly!


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea, back in the day we walked those roofs all the time. Just a toe board at the bottom. I think the toe board was to get you airborne. That,s when I was young, dumb and full of it. I would never walk anything over a 5/12 without some kind of fall protection. You don,t want to be lying in your casket having all your friends saying,"What was he thinking?"


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

packer_rich said:


> I think the toe board was to get you airborne.


:laughing:

brb, i am going get a pic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, here it is (and my tree). in the pic the slope doesn't seem too bad. but when i was cleaning the gutters on my ladder, it looked a little scary. perhaps i am being a sissy :wink:

right now, i do not need to get up there. but, some day in the furture, that chimney will have to come down. as it is deteriorated somewhat, in the attic. 
i was thinking i could get up there, build some kind of landing. and, brick by brick, take it down.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i have walked on my moms and MIL's roof many times, with easy and no worries . but those are not pitched as much as this one.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

45deg is a 12/12 Your roof is only a 6/12. (about 22deg)

I'm not going to tell you not to use proper safety but as far as walking on it it is easy for a reasonably agile person.

One full set of scaffolding up to the eave under the chimney would be easiest to work with


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is about a 4-5:12 roof.

Very walkable but you should take proper precautions.

Falling from that roof could still be fatal or serious if you land the wrong way.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

To people that "play" on roofs -
We consider your roof a "sidewalk" - nothing - no big deal!
However, one "Oops" - away you go!
(Discretion, before valor!)
I've seen people get very, hurt (and, worse!) - from going off of a roof
that high!
Bad landing - bad for you!!
Be careful!!

rossfingal


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As far as the roof is concerned, yes, it is walkable, but not for everyone, so, just like with guns, motorcycles, chainsaws, or countless other things that can bite, YOU have to make an individual decision regarding your comfort level with it. It's not one that I would advise someone who has not been on a roof to practice walking on. And remember that there is a big difference between "look mom, I'm up here" and actually working on it.

As for your chimney though, they last a long time, so the plan should be to correct the problem before it needs to be completely replaced. The first thing that I would inspect is the crown, which is the concrete on top of the bricks. It should be concrete, not mortar, about two inches thick, overhang the bricks by at least and inch or so, pitched away from the flue, and no cracks. After that, check the mortar joints, as well as the bricks for any sign of deterioration.

Nice home by the way; I like it.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Meant to mention too that if the bricks above the roof are fine, and the damage is limited to bricks in the attic, check the flashings around the chimney, and, unless you find something obvious, you might do well to hire a local reputable roofing company to inspect it for you. It's one of those cases where an ounce of prevention could save you a lot of time and money down the road.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

OldNBroken said:


> 45deg is a 12/12 Your roof is only a 6/12. (about 22deg)
> 
> I'm not going to tell you not to use proper safety but as far as walking on it it is easy for a reasonably agile person.
> 
> One full set of scaffolding up to the eave under the chimney would be easiest to work with


Yep.

Just looked at it on my pitch gauge and 6:12 it was.

Good eye. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree its not anywhere close to 12/12. However, a word of caution is in order...just because its 5 / 12 does not mean it is walkable. All depends on the age of the roof and the condition of the shingles. I measured a 6/12 job we are doing in a couple weeks ( waiting on HOA approval) and it may as well have 15 /12 due to its condition. 

Last thing we want to do is tell you it is safe and then have you fall. If it feels slick at all ( loose granules ), i would be extremely carefull and advise against walking on the roof.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think someone with limited experience walking a roof can walk a 6/12 with ease.

It can be done and is done so everyday.But on the flip side many experienced roofers with many years experience walking roofs fall and cause serious damage to themselves and sometimes death.

I have recommended to several homeowners that if the must walk the roof to use safety as its already been mentioned.

Also another tip is using a couch cushion minus the material.But once again don't rely solely on the sponge exercise common sense.

BTW.,statistically more roofers fall from flat roofs and roofs 8/12 and under..,Just be safe.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another word of caution, if you do take the chimney down, beware, the sand, morter and junk on the roof from the chimney will cause you to loose traction and off the roof you will go, no doubt, do not step in it.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

That roof in the pic is what we call a cupcaker.

By way of comparison a 12/12 we call a piglet.

We just got done with a 50sq 10/12 tear off and the crew and I all felt very confident up there and it didn't feel that steep. The roof before was a 14/12

Next we go to a 5/12 then to a 75sq 12/12 tear off. That will feel steep after being on a "flat" roof.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

The OP's question has been answered so I don't want to take over the thread but why are my post's full of ad's and majority of others post's are ad free ?

Is there a way I can eliminate these ad's ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx, fella's :thumbsup:

believe you/me, i AM heeding your advice. and i know the possible dangers.
if it was a 1 story, i would not worry about it. but for some reason (perhaps i'm chicken :laughing::huh that extra 4' skurs me a lil. so, as it is now, i will not go up there. no need anyway. 

as far as the chimney goes. yes, it is deteriorated in the attic. there is a small pile of brick rubble on the attic floor. now, i was just thinkin (yeah, i do that now&then). could i put something over the damaged bricks ? like mortar or something ? the flashing looks to have been replaced recently, and it looks dry in the attic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh-yeah. the shingles themselves look to be under/about 10 years old.


----------



## House Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

To a person with the proper training, experience, and equipment, that is a very simple roof to walk. I would not suggest that you try it if you do not have those things.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> The OP's question has been answered so I don't want to take over the thread but why are my post's full of ad's and majority of others post's are ad free ?
> 
> Is there a way I can eliminate these ad's ?


What "Internet Browser" are you running?
"IE"? (Any version)

rossfingal

("House Engineer" - exactly!!)


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't see any ads on your posts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> I don't see any ads on your posts.


I don't see ads on anyone's posts.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

House Engineer said:


> To a person with the proper training, experience, and equipment, that is a very simple roof to walk. I would not suggest that you try it if you do not have those things.


Agreed. One person mentioned a harness, but that would be a VERY bad idea to someone who isn't trained to use one. Used improperly it would be just as likely to injure/kill you as the ground would.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok fella's

i happen to notice a bunch of 'whirrly birds" in the gutter that i had cleaned 3 weeks ago :furious: . so i got my ladder and got up there. all of a sudden i got full of "piss&vinegar" and got onto the roof. going up to the chimney was easy. going down to the ladder was a little unnerving . but no issues. 

btw. the chimney looked just fine.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Agreed, going up is easier than coming down. I have at times gotten into a pickle getting up to find out the shigles are in terrible shape and making the return trip expremely dangerous. I had to drop my tape, clipboard, pitchgauge and pen before the descent...just incase i fell i didnt want to impale myslef on any of it :laughing:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> Agreed, going up is easier than coming down. I have at times gotten into a pickle getting up to find out the shigles are in terrible shape and making the return trip expremely dangerous. I had to drop my tape, clipboard, pitchgauge and pen before the descent...just incase i fell i didnt want to impale myslef on any of it :laughing:


Yeah - funny about that! 
I've done the same thing myself -
threw my knifes, hammer, tape, etc...
Then, went down! 
"RF"


----------

